# LF: Casual RP Partner(s) [NSFW]



## Quvi (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey all! I’m particularly new to this scene, however I’ve been RPing consistently since 2012, and then I’ve been RPing NSFW scenes for the last two years on and off. 

I simply want a partner who is willing to RP through discord or here and is capable of forming at LEAST a paragraph of well put together text. I prefer MxF, although I’m not against FxF as long as my character is the submissive one/is on bottom. If you’re interested, simply reply to this thread or message me on discord at Moo#9707 .

My character is a female Anthro calico cat who is known for her habits of stealing and the likes. For more info, again, just DM me!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

Hmm. Casual RP you say? Sounds interesting. Hit me up!


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jan 4, 2018)

Sent you a discord request. I'm up to give it a shot. I might have an idea that can fit your character as well as mine.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jan 4, 2018)

I sent a request to yah. I got 3 characters you can choose from if you want to RP


----------



## Bedlams (Jan 4, 2018)

Sent a request!


----------



## Quvi (Jan 4, 2018)

Bedlams said:


> Sent a request!



Accepted!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2018)

Quvi said:


> Accepted!



Not trying to make this huge issue, but you really need to *check* who you decide to do *NSFW* RP's with. I'm not going to point this one out, but hopefully you've already seen it.


----------



## Quvi (Jan 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Not trying to make this huge issue, but you really need to *check* who you decide to do *NSFW* RP's with. I'm not going to point this one out, but hopefully you've already seen it.



I do try to get familiar with those I RP with, though in my head it’s really just fun for me, no strings attached, hue. Thank you for the tip, though.

EDIT: Yes, I am aware of what you’re referring to, and it’s been taken care of. Hue.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

Sent a request! Male characters.


----------

